# Help!



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so I emailed Decalgirl and asked if they could do a custom color of one of their skins, well 3 skins.

I've gotten the images and need help choosing. I'm going to purchase 2 of the 3.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They're beautiful!  Clearly you like green.  

Here are the things I would think about:
Are you going to have a cover, too?  Which one would look best with the cover?  Not just in color but the pattern?

While reading, would the bolder one, the middle one, be distracting while reading?  I don't find my very bold skin distracting, but some have said they do find the busy ones distracting.

Think to yourself, if I got this one, would I regret not getting one of the others?  The 1st and 3rd have similar patterns, the 2d and 3rd have similar colors...

Hope this helps and let us know what you're going to get!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I like the top one the best. After that the bottom one. 

How's Edgar? Tell him he's missed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I forgot to say, I also like the top one best.  The middle one a bit too bold for me, the bottom one not enough pattern.  The first one is just right.



Betsy


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Edgar is great.  He is being well loved.  

I'm thinking of a green Tree of Life of Oberon or Bold Celtic Knot in black.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think I like the top one best also.  The pattern is more balanced.  I'm one who gets distracted easily and I would be afraid that the middle one would be a little distracting.
And if you are going for a darker cover, the lighter cover would show up very nicely.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Sariy said:


> Edgar is great. He is being well loved.
> 
> I'm thinking of a green Tree of Life of Oberon or Bold Celtic Knot in black.


I didn't know Edgar was yours now. That is great and I am so happy he is well loved!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Green is my absolute favorite color, and I love bold, so I vote for the second one!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I like #3 - great combination of all the shades of green from #1 and #2.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I like 1 & 2, 3 is too much the same color for me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Like them all, but the 3rd is my choice!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the first one best, but personally I would want to be able to see the keyboard and I think that the third one shows the keyboard more clearly.  Sorry, I'm not much help but there are lots of things to think about when picking accessories.  Decisions, decisions, (sigh) LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I like 1 and 2 the best.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I like 1 and 2 - but 3 does show the keyboard (hey most of the front) better.
I guess I am influenced by the back.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I can't decide!

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

I love #1..it's gorgeous!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I like 1 the best and 3 is my next choice.  But somehow I think getting all of these different opinions isn't going to help you one bit! LOL


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

1 then 3.


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I like #1 the best.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I like #1 then #3 as well


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

I like 1 the best. Second choice is 3. Now that we have thoroughly confused you what have you decided?


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I have just one thing to say:

When I was younger, so much younger than today,
I never needed anybody's help in any way.
But now these days are gone, I'm not so self assured,
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors

Eric


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

*#1 looks best!*


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Think 1 & 3, 2 is just too stark a contrast.  I never noticed the white that much on the original one.  Now it'll be an Oberon cover either Green tree of life or black Bold Celtic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the count so far:

#1--15 votes

#2--4 votes

#3--8 votes


When people voted for more than one, both were counted in the above.

Betsy


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

My vote is for #1.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Off to order 1 and 3


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Sariy said:


> Off to order 1 and 3


Wow! A relatively quick decision maker while still leaving yourself options without having to re-order. Congrats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sariy said:


> Off to order 1 and 3


Woohoo! Congrats! Glad we could help.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great choices.  I think it's great that you decided to order both 1 & 3.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

I know that I'm too late, you already ordered...but I love the daisies in #1.  They aren't in either of the other patterns.

Good choices!!  I'm finding that too many of the kindle accessories come in too many viable options.  Usually I gravitate toward one thing, but when it comes to Oberon, decal girl, Borsa Bella, etc, I have a tough time deciding on just one!!

(Sairy: Did the people here help you more because they voted or because of their comments?  I didn't even think about how the keyboard would look until someone else made a comment.)


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

It was both.  They pointed out things that I wasn't looking at.  Like the keyboard and the starkness of the contrast in #2.

I am very thankful to all of you.  Your opinions and observations were take with much appreciation.


*edit* 

Now thanks to that little bit about the amazon covers fitting into their larger journals I'm rethinking my options on covers.  cause whoa Nelly there are a ton of choices for green!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad to hear we helped, Sariy! Gotta love Kindleboards!

Betsy


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Well I received my skin, not skins.  And to boot I think I got someone's purple superstar one.  It's beautiful but it's not mine.  I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Which skin did you receive?  At least you have one until the correct one is shipped.  Personally I liked 1 the best.  It was a softer color and would blend well with more covers.  3 was next choice.  You are going to have fun with your skins.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I received a dark purple superstar and it is unbelievably beautiful.  It will match any of the Oberon's in purple.  But I'm not using it because it doesn't belong to me.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so the "fixed" order arrived today.  Both designs that I want but not in the color I want.  So now I have 2 dark purple superstars and one purple flores none of which I want/ordered.

Is it wrong for me to be so frustrated?


arrrghhh


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Do they have a telephone number? Because I would now be calling them and expressing my dis-satisfaction.


----------

